# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Xin giúp lỗi SYSTEM FAN

## ilgod

máy em bị lỗi system fan mà em ko biết là do quạt chíp hay do main nữa.

Không biết bình thường nó lỗi do main hay do quạt chíp anh em ai biết chỉ em với

Và không hiểu vấn đề gì tự nhiên chuột quang ko nhận nữa mặc dù đã set trong BIOS bật chế độ chuột USB tắt chế độ chuột PS2.

ai biết xin chỉ giúp với

----------


## tuongts

Về vấn đề bạn hỏi thì mình không biết rõ bạn bị một lỗi hay 2 lỗi vì như tiêu đề bạn nói là system fan ( hệ thống quạt ). Nhưng bạn lại không cho biết rõ hiện tượng mà lại nói là chuột quang không nhận nữa. Bạn thử cắm lại cổng khác và đem chuột qua máy cắm thử.

----------


## fidd

Bạn thấy quạt CPU có quay hay ko? quay yếu hay bt (bạn vào bios xem tốc độ quạt và xem CPU có nóng hay ko ? nếu có quay mà CPU nóng thì bạn nên châm dầu hay thay quạt khác.
Còn chuột thì ko nhất thiết phải tắt chế độ PS/2 , bạn cứ để cổng đó và muốn xài chuột quang thì vẫn gắn vào cổng USB là OK thôi, nếu ko được thì làm như hesmanIT là được

----------

